# New 210Trs Owner



## Chad M. (Feb 26, 2015)

Bought our new 210TRS a month ago and already have the bug to make some mods. So far fairly common....electric tounge jack, spring loaded pin to drop spare tire, vent covers, heat & fridge exhaust covers, 6 volt power, locking battery box, etc...I also covered the top bunk with grippy shelf liner and stocked with storage tubs (the top bunk mattress tucks nicely behind the lower bunk while it's folded up). My favorite though, is what I did in the dining area. I was a little concerned about the 210 being a little claustraphobic, but didn't want to go any larger since I was towing with a Cherokee. To open it up, I found a small table top on Amazon and picked up another table base. I store the regular table in the forward bunk area, and use the small table in the post holder closest to the outside wall since there are typically only the 2 of us. I decided to take it a step further and made an extra cushion with a little spare plywood, some foam and fake leather from a fabric strore. I can move the small table to the outer post holder and create a U-shaped booth. I'm very happy with the versatility it's given us.

Thanks for all the ideas others have shared here.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Welcome to the sight. I have the same trailer but an 04 model. Nice mod, now do you have some pics of that and the top bunk storage?


----------



## Chad M. (Feb 26, 2015)

Trying to post pics, but keep getting an error. Will post when I figure out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

I will be on my second season with my TRS210 if this snow ever melts... That bunk mod sounds interesting. Since I go to a lot of music fests with mine, the top bunk has usually been used for instrument storage, but I have been thinking of putting in some portable drawers there this year for more storage.

Come on spring!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome to the site .. Have an older 21RS and we use the top bunk for suitcase storage.. currently there are two vent covers stored up there as well waiting for warmer temps to install ..


----------

